# هل أنا مسيحي - من هو المسيحي الحقيقي (الجزء الأول)



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2016)

*هل أنا مسيحي - من هو المسيحي الحقيقي 
(الجــــــــــــــــزء الأول)*
​
من واقع دعوة الله العُليا المعلنة لنا في الإنجيل، فأننا نتعرَّف على من هوَّ المسيحي الأصيل، إذ أنهُ يُسمى بالنطق الرسولي أخ قديس، لذلك نجد أن الرسائل الرسولية موجهة بشكل خاص إلى جميع الإخوة القديسين (1تسالونيكي 5: 27) المؤمنين في المسيح يسوع (أفسس 1: 1)، شركاء الدعوة السماوية (عبرانيين 3: 1)، لذلك يقول الرسول:

+ فأطلب إليكم أنا الأسير في الرب أن تسلكوا كما يحق للدعوة التي دعيتم بها. بكل تواضع ووداعة وبطول أناة محتملين بعضكم بعضاً في المحبة. مجتهدين أن تحفظوا وحدانية الروح برباط السلام. جسد واحد وروح واحد كما دُعيتم أيضاً في رجاء دعوتكم الواحد. ربٌ واحد، إيمان واحد، معمودية واحدة. إله واب واحد للكل الذي على الكل وبالكل وفي كلكم. ولكن لكل واحد منا أُعطيت النعمة حسب قياس هبة المسيح. لذلك يقول إذ صعد إلى العلاء سبى سبياً وأعطى الناس عطايا. وأما أنه صعد فما هو إلا أنه نزل أيضاً أولاً إلى أقسام الأرض السُفلى. الذي نزل هو الذي صعد أيضاً فوق جميع السماوات لكي يملأ الكل. وهو أعطى البعض أن يكونوا رُسلاً والبعض أنبياء والبعض مبشرين والبعض رعاة ومُعلمين. لأجل تكميل القديسين لعمل الخدمة لبنيان جسد المسيح. إلى أن ننتهي جميعناً إلى وحدانية الإيمان ومعرفة ابن الله، إلى إنسان كامل، إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح. كي لا نكون فيما بعد أطفالاً مُضطربين ومحمولين بكل ريح تعليم بحيلة الناس بمكر إلى مكيدة الضلال. بل صادقين في المحبة، ننمو في كل شيء إلى ذاك الذي هو الرأس المسيح. الذي منه كل الجسد مركباً معاً ومًقترناً بمؤازرة كل مفصل حسب عمل على قياس كل جزء يحصل نمو الجسد لبنيانه في المحبة. (أفسس 4: 1 – 16)

إذاً لماذا نحن لا نستطيع أو نقدر أن نتمم الوصية الرسولية في أن نسلك كما يحق للدعوة التي دُعينا بها، الإجابة بسيطة وسهلة لأننا لم ننال الاسم الذي يُميزنا كمسيحيين الذي هوَّ: (الإخوة القديسين المؤمنين في المسيح يسوع شركاء الدعوة السماوية)، أي أننا لم ندخل بعد في طريق وحياة الإخوة القديسين، لأن هذا هو اسم وشرف ورفعة المسيحي الأصيل، أن يكون أخ في جسد واحد مركباً معاً في وحدة القداسة، لأنه كيف نحيا مسيحيين ونحن لا نستطيع أن نُعاين مجد الله الحي ونشعر حضوره فينا ومعنا ولا زلنا بعيدين عن منهج القداسة التي صارت عندنا نظرية فكرية بعيده عن واقعنا المُعاش، لأن الرب يسوع أتى ليقدسنا وينقينا بنطقه الخاص: أنتم الآن أنقياء لسبب الكلام الذي كلمتكم به (يوحنا 15: 3)

فالمسيحية يا إخوتي ليست مجرد اسم النسب للمسيح الرب من جهة ميراث الآباء بالولادة، ولا هي بنود فروض نتممها بالمظهر والشكل الخارجي، ولا هي خدمات رحمة إنسانية نقوم بها، لئلا يكون كل من لا يستطيع أن يُقدِّم أي خدمة لأسباب كثيرة خاصة أصبح فاقد الأهلية للحياة الأبدية، لأنه لا يقدر على أن يُقدم عشور ولا أي مساعدة لأحد سواء مادية او معنوية بسبب فقرة أو مرضة أو أي وضع هو فيه، لأن الحياة الأبدية لا تُكتسب بالأعمال، بل لا ينالها إلا الإخوة القديسين المؤمنين في المسيح يسوع شركاء الدعوة السماوية.

وبالطبع لكي نعيش الحياة المسيحية الحقيقية ونُسمى بالاسم الذي قاله الرسول (إخوة قديسين)، لا بد من أن نفهم معنى كلمة إخوة وقيمتها الحقيقية ومعنى كلمة قديسين، وكيف نحصل عليهما عن جدارة عملياً في حياتنا الشخصية لكي نكون مسيحيين حقيقيين لا حسب الاسم والقول بل حسب الجوهر كفعل واقع في حياتنا اليومية، لأن ما أسهل أن نتكلم عن حقيقة أن المسيح الرب خلصنا وصيرنا قديسين فيه وأعطانا حق الدخول إلى الأقداس العُليا ولنا المجد والملكوت، ولكن على المستوى الواقع الفعلي نجد أنفسنا مثل الحالم في الليل، فأنه يحلم بكل غنى ومجد الملوك الذي يحيا فيه، لكن متى استيقظ على أي مشكلة أو حادث فأن الحلم ينتهي ويسقط الفكر صريعاً تحت ألم الواقع العملي المُعاش البعيد كل البعد عن حياة القداسة والبرّ في المسيح يسوع، ويظهر الإحباط والحزن والضيق والقلق والاضطراب والشكوى المُرة من الواقع، وربما يظهر التطاول على الله لماذا تركني وأين هوَّ مني وانا بخدمه وأعمل ما يُرضيه متمماً كل الواجبات والفروض التي ينبغي أن أقوم بها، ومع ذلك فأني لا أشعر حضوره ولا أجده بجواري.

لذلك من الواجب علينا الآن أن نستيقظ ونواجه مشكلتنا الحقيقية بشجاعة وصدق وصراحة تامة، في كوننا لم ندخل بعد في الحياة المسيحية الحقيقية كخبرة في حياتنا الواقعية المُعاشه، من جهة أننا نكون فعلاً قديسين يتنقى قلبنا باستمرار فنتعرف على الله الصالح القدوس بصورة واضحة وليست باهتة، بالخبرة الحقيقية من جهة لمسه من جهة كلمة الحياة:
+ انما صالح الله لإسرائيل (فقط) لأنقياء القلب (مزمور 73: 1)
+ طوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله (متى 5: 8)
+ أنتم الآن أنقياء لسبب الكلام الذي كلمتكم به (يوحنا 15: 3)
+ الذي كان من البدء، الذي سمعناه، الذي رأيناه بعيوننا، الذي شاهدناه، ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة (1يوحنا 1: 1)​*وفي الجزء القادم سنوضح معنى الإخوة القديسين 
وكيف نحيا على هذا المستوى*​


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يونيو 2016)

*استاذي الفاضل

كانت عندي بعض الاسئلة ولكنني سانتظر لكي أقرا الجزء الثاني لعله فيه اجوبة لاسئلتي

عاشت الايادي وسلمت على الموضوع المبارك

دمت بكل خير وعز وبركة

الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك
*


----------



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2016)

*صليلي كتير يا محبوب الله والقديسين
وانشاء الله على بكره اكون نزلت الجزء الثاني
واعتقد أن الموضوع هاياخد أكتر من جزئين، مش عارف لسه عموماً
لأني لسه مش كتبت غير الجزء ده فقط وهاكمل انشاء الرب وعشت بكره باقي الموضوع
وهانزل منه جزء علشان مش يبقى طويل على الناس
*​


----------

